# what line for a 50w2 speed



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

New reel need advice on spooling it......braid, mono...or both ....will be on a 30-80# class all roller guide rod.....I have 80# braid that I thought of putting on first then mono on top....I have no idea looking for advice!!!!

Thanks in advance....This is for the REEL FEISTY fishing trip in may....:clap:letsdrink...and future trips too


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

#50 or 60 mono would be the way to go for a 50w. The stick does seem a little light for that size reel but you should be okay for bottom bumping. Some would say braid for deep dropping but I never had any problems with mono setting the hook. What brand reel did ya get Bill?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

What will be your primary target? If you are typically fishing down west for yellowfins, the braid backing with a mono top shot will be your best choice. If you fish east for dolphin, wahoo, and marlin then straight mono will do. I can give you specific recommendations if you let me know what you intend to do most...Bryan Bennett, Sam's Orange Beach, (251) 981-4245


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Please be carefull if you go with braid. I can be dangerous along boat side when wireing a fish. I'd go 60# mono for about everything.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Bill

since you already have the 80 lb braid, for whatever its worth, i would put 500 yds of the braid and put abimini twist on the end, bimini twist either 60 or 80 lb mono, loop to loop the braid to the mono (don't just loop it through once but 6-8 times and make sure the braid lays down right and even on the mono), and top the reel off with mono, 

when the mono gets worn, you aren't replacing the whole spool and it gives you a lot more capacity


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

For blue water fishing I would recommend you use the 80# super braid. Put a bimini twist on the top. Next use a Yucatan or reverse albright knotto join 30' of 80# fluorocarbon leader to the bimini.


----------

